# can you troll on a bass boat



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

im getting a 591 nitro its 18'7'' bass boat and i was wondering if i can troll off of it real well or not or if i need to buy any rod holders or if i should use my trolling moter or my big engine my big engine is 150 hp and my trolling moter is 70 pounds of thrust 

so any advice would be good


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes you can troll. i would install some rod holders for sure.trolling w/ the 150 may foul plugs after a long trolling period,and your trolling speed may be too high.then you will need to slow down early in the year till june/july. use drift sox to slow your troll. or just use the electric motor. have to try and see what works best for your rig.


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

If you don't want to install rod holders on your bass boat, these things work out really well. 

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...roll&noImage=0&returnPage=search-results1.jsp

As for the motor thing, freyedknot gave you some good advice. If you have a Merc, you could get fancy with the Smartcraft system. I am planning to get one for my boat soon.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

thx foor the advice it helped a lot!!!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

depends what you wanna troll for. if youre trolling for muskies, the outboard would be perfect.


----------

